# helmet-goggle combo!



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

since you guys are good at this kind of stuff let me know what you think (yes i know were all about being yourself and not caring what others think, i just want your opiinions on this.

ok how would this helmet look









wid these goggles









these going with the jacket and pants on my avatar.

thankz bunchez (i pretty much mad eup my mind i just want some feedback)


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i think it looks sweet, i have actually tried that exact combo on, not to mention that combo fits together beautifully


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

i think itll look sick!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

The lense needs to literally engulf your whole face and you need wild rainbow colors everywhere. Otherwise it's just uncool.


----------

